# Pregnant after 2nd trimester loss



## 00_love_00

It was last September when I lost my baby. I was 16 weeks 3 days. I woke up felt a gush of water drop down my legs, at first I thought I used the restroom on myself (because I was told when youre pregnant that can happen) .So I laid back in my bed for about 10 mins but I kept having this uneasy feeling it was more than just urine . I went to the Emergency Room and explained to them what happened they informed me the wait to see a doctor would be 5 hours. I called my doctor and explained what happened and he told me come in right away. Once I arrived to the facility they immediately had me undress for a vaginal ultrasound. After looking around for a few moments he showed me my bay heart still beating but he also showed me there was no fluid around my baby and that gush I felt was my all the fluid from my water bag . He then told me either I could go home or just let the baby come naturally or go to the doctor to be induced. He warned me if I tried to deliver the baby naturally I might get an infection, so I decided to be induced. I went back to the hospital straight up to labor and delivery. The room was already ready for me. They told me take a pill so I can start dilating and deliver my baby, about 8 hours later I was having contractions getting ready to deliver my baby. I sneezed and plop my baby fell right out of me, but the placenta was stuck so I ended up having to get a d and e procedure to remove the placenta. 2 weeks later I went for a follow up and he mentioned next time Im pregnant I might have to get a stitch placed on my cervix to hold the baby. Since that time Ive become obsessed with Incompetent cervix do I have it dont I have it is that what really happened to me. Ive been reading a few boards where women say theyve had an i/c received a cerclage and had a healthy pregnancy. 
Today Im exactly 12 weeks pregnant I had my first apt with the doctor a week ago and she informed she does not think I have and incompetent cervix. She stated from my records my cervix was closed and 4.5 cm long when my water bag broke. She stated my cervix would have to be open and already dilated for an incompetent cervix. She also informed me I had an infection in my placenta that more than likely caused my second trimester miscarriage. She said since I think I have an incompetent cervix shell measure my cervix every 2 weeks starting at 6 weeks but shes pretty confident it was only an infection. Has anyone else been told the cause of their second trimester miscarriage was an infection?? Has anyone been able to deliver a health bay after second trimester miscarriage??


----------



## Myshelsong

I am just a few weeks out from the loss of our little baby boy, but wanted to send you lots of love and a healthy happy vibe for the rest of your pregnancy.
Congratulations on the pregnancy, it sounds like your doctor is on board with doing whatever they need to do in order to make this one successful.

Good luck hun


----------



## tcinks

I have a similar experience, although I was around 13-14 when I lost my first. They did not confirm it was incompetent cervix, but it was mentioned. They also said it was an infection.

During my second pregnancy, they watched my cervix more closely. It was doing fine until 20 weeks, when it was way less than 1cm (should be at least 4). My doctor put in a pessary instead of a cerclage, and unfortunately that did not work. My baby came a week later. :( I'm pregnant again now but still early on. They should do a preventative cerclage around 12/13 weeks.

If you think you have an incompetent cervix, I'm glad they are taking that seriously and checking you every two weeks. Don't let them push your concerns aside. Fight for yourself and your baby. :hugs:


----------



## Babybear85

Im so sorry for ur loss u must have been devastated how r u


----------



## LDC

my loss with my baby boy wasn't due to issues with my cervix but it is so possible to carry a healthy baby after a second tri loss - I currently have my four month old rainbow baby after delivering my son at 21 weeks.

I am so sorry for your loss, it changes you forever and you will be worried throughout your pregnancy of something happening. just keep talking with your doctor and midwife and let them know your anxieties. 

I wish you all the best xx


----------



## MelaMommy

Sending you love and hugs since it's easy to tell you're stressing. Just be confident and hope for the best. I had a loss at 19 weeks just 7 months ago and now I'm 5 weeks pg and nervous but trying to stay positive. They couldn't find any reason at all for my loss. I'm just gonna do the best I can do have a healthy pregnancy and that's all we can do. I'll be checking in on you. ;)


----------

